# Did Canon just take care of Yungnuo? April fools.



## K-amps (Apr 1, 2015)

This has to be an April fools Joke? Canon it seems just bought out Yungnuo based on this story: 

https://fstoplounge.com/2015/04/canon-buy-knock-off-brand-yongnuo/

And were they working on a Juicy 135mm f1.2 ?


----------



## Pookie (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Did Canon just take care of Yungnuo?*

I heard they also bought Nikon and Fuji in one massive takeover... they are also about to release the 2-780mm f/0.4 with extender for under 42$. You better pre-order quick. If you want send me your credit card and I can order it for you.


----------



## K-amps (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Did Canon just take care of Yungnuo?*

Be happy to send you my cc information, but first you have to deposit a check for a Million bucks and then send me the rest


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes, it's April Fools' Day. I love it. :


----------



## tolusina (Apr 1, 2015)

They've got it reversed, it's Yongnuo on a buying spree.


----------



## Vivid Color (Apr 1, 2015)

I found the grammatical mistakes to be distracting. If they were intentional, they didn't make it funny.


----------

